
Did Intel Just Leak The New MacBook Pros? - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/16/did-intel-just-leak-the-new-macbook-pros/
======
theDoug
This isn't news, it's speculation.

It would be quite nice to have the base of the MacBook Pro be so thin. Having
windows float in mid-air would be a cool feature, as well.

~~~
Derbasti
I'd like that! Holographic images FTW. If Apple could do _that_ , they'd have
a real winner there! ;-)

------
bryne
This is a pretty amazing level of non-story, even for TechCrunch. I guess
speculation about unreleased Apple hardware always gets traffic, though!

------
acconrad
It looks like they leaked the generic laptop brush in Photoshop.

------
Rhymenocerus
"Malibu Stacy....n­ow with new hat!"

~~~
sigzero
I don't know why, but that cracked me the hell up.

~~~
Rhymenocerus
I'm seriously waiting to see an ad for a Mac Book Pro with a kung-fu grip

------
brudgers
Black Macs? - that's Apple's plan to maintain claims technological leadership?

Ok. I'll admit it does make yesterday's terms of service changes look
innovative by comparison. But really, is that the best Apple can do with $60
billion in cash?

------
WillyF
Yes, this is a pretty ridiculous story, but what if Intel did leak the new
MacBook Pros like this? It'd be really interesting to see how it would affect
their relationship with Apple.

------
noamsml
Seriously, TechCrunch? Seriously?

